# 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok i have found CAI, Headers, and some other things. But i would really like is a catback. I cant find one for less than 1200 for the jetta. I spoke with eurojet and they said that they didnt have one for the Jetta but only for t Rabbit. They said if noone could/would provide one for a reasonable price they might start production on one. However i would not like to wiat this long. Does anyone have a site where i can get one for a reasonable price?


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (akskimaster)*

oops I found the DIY and found on for $695. Does anyone have this one? Techtonics? in the picture is says borla on the Exhaust. But whenever i go to Borla it doesnt say that they have one....


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (akskimaster)*

Techtonics uses a Borla muffler but they fabricate the rest of the exhaust themselves.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (_V-Dubber_)*

gotcha....ok but who has this? is this a good product?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (akskimaster)*

AWE?








http://awe-tuning.com/pages/sh...itexh


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

hey thats not a bad looking exhaust and for the same price. sounds good too.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Eurojet! contact 20squared.com


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (akskimaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akskimaster* »_ Does anyone have a site where i can get one for a reasonable price?

Magnaflow has one:
http://www.hottexhaust.com/det...16694
$425 shipped if you enter coupon code veedub.
If you want dual tips, I think the one for the 2.0t will work if you attach it to the OEM resonator.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Eurojet! contact 20squared.com

not for the jetta







(2.5L at least)


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (akskimaster)*

I say go custom if you have an exhaust shop around.
You will save a ton of money.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
not for the jetta







(2.5L at least)

You are 100% right. They only make 3" exhaust for the jetta.
Side note: I think jettas are dead sexy.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
You are 100% right. They only make 3" exhaust for the jetta.
Side note: I think jettas are dead sexy.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
You are 100% right. They only make 3" exhaust for the jetta.
Side note: I think jettas are dead sexy.

Hey, my Nuespeed is 2.75"!








Nuespeed is nice, but a bit over priced, I got a deal on mine though.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

i spoke with eurojet directly and they don't make an exhaust for the jeta only for the rabbit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (akskimaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akskimaster* »_i spoke with eurojet directly and they don't make an exhaust for the jeta only for the rabbit

We only make a 3" for the Jettas. Sorry.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (SpiderX1016)*

actually yes i do right across th street from my place apparently didnt know this....and i priced one got an estimate for it at 450 installed


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 L Jetta Exhaust (akskimaster)*

http://www.autospeed.us/store....etail


----------

